# how long is too long for a post?



## nothintolosebyasking (Oct 8, 2016)

hi
newbie here. I have typed up my issues/questions after reading around the site a bit but it is 1300 words long! I guess it takes a lot of words to explain 25 years of marriage. would this be acceptable to post? I hope I have included plenty of detail to help potential advisers but maybe that is too much?
thanks, k


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

nothintolosebyasking said:


> hi
> newbie here. I have typed up my issues/questions after reading around the site a bit but it is 1300 words long! I guess it takes a lot of words to explain 25 years of marriage. would this be acceptable to post? I hope I have included plenty of detail to help potential advisers but maybe that is too much?
> thanks, k



That's about 2 pages in MS Word. It's a bit long but ok. If you can condense it a bit, more people will read it word for word.

One thing is to make sure that you put blank lines between paragraphs. I note that you don't do that in your first post. That often happens if you are copying over from something like MS Word. Put two "Enters" between each paragraph when to get one blank line between paragraphs in your post. Otherwise you get a HUGE wall of text and it's really hard to read.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Of course, just please use paragraphs. Makes it easier to read.


----------



## nothintolosebyasking (Oct 8, 2016)

ok
nothintolose right?
thanks but will do a new thread k


----------

